# Game #51: Lakers (23-27) @ Bobcats (11-37)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Charlotte Bobcats
Friday, 08 February 2013
1900H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, SPSO
National Channel: N/A​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bobcats are 4-32 in their last 36.

Lose to them and you might as well tank the rest of the season for a good lottery pick.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Off topic, but can someone post that gif of the two Lakers fans who look like they just had their minds blown?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Ron said:


> Bobcats are 4-32 in their last 36.
> 
> Lose to them and you might as well tank the rest of the season for a good lottery pick.


That would be nice if we hadn't already traded away our first round pick in the Steve Nash trade.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

How many times do we need to note on this site that LAKERS DO NOT HAVE #1 pick this year. People that claim to be Laker fans and are on this site everyday should know that right?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Off topic, but can someone post that gif of the two Lakers fans who look like they just had their minds blown?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im hoping for a bounce back game, but I fear that the Bobcats will own us like they always do.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> How many times do we need to note on this site that LAKERS DO NOT HAVE #1 pick this year. People that claim to be Laker fans and are on this site everyday should know that right?


Yeah, well, I am 54 and very forgetful and have been ill the past few days.

So please forgive me for a temporary memory lapse.

And by the way, I have been a Laker fan since 9 years before the day you were born, so have some ****ing respect. That's all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron said:


> Yeah, well, I am 54 and very forgetful and have been ill the past few days.
> 
> So please forgive me for a temporary memory lapse.
> 
> And by the way, I have been a Laker fan since 9 years before the day you were born, so have some ****ing respect. That's all.


Damn Ron,i think this kobe howard thing is effecting everyone. and hope you feel better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This might be worse than the Celtics game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

30-20 Bobcats after one. Yikes. We just can't hit shots all of a sudden. Not even Nash and he's wide open. And our defense ****ing sucks. Oh, and the 7 turnovers we had didn't help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 13 late in the first half. Kobe still scoreless. :wtf:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ugh. This team is pathetic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> Damn Ron,i think this kobe howard thing is effecting everyone. and hope you feel better.


It's all good.

Stupid me for forgetting we don't have any draft picks until the 4th millenium.

Jimmy-boy and Mitchell have ****ed our team but for good for a long while. Not all their fault, must lay blame on the players, since they seem intent on not working together.

I am thinking more and more D12 bolts this team in the Summer.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Down by 19 early in the third.

They were down to this team by 18 at home to this same team. But still able to pull it out.

Tonight, I see no energy by this team. None. There is something seriously wrong here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 9 after 3. Should be 7.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

1-point game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 5. Awesome.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Stupid me for forgetting we don't have any draft picks until the 4th millenium.
> 
> ...


What good would that do ? They don't play young players unless they are forced to. They would rather sell a draft pick for some old journeyman. 

Amazing how well they play when world war is out of the lineup. Never understood the love affair with that guy anyways.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win. Nice comeback, even though we never should've been in that position.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

100-93 final score. Kobe took over in the 2nd half, especially in the first quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I missed the 2nd half because I was wining and dining the wife. :-/ 

Can I get a recap?!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Recap. We played like sh$$ but we won because the other team is the worse team in nba and they played like cr4&


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

"We can't play five different styles," said Steve Nash, who has acquiesced some ballhandling duties and assumed more shooting responsibilities in the changeover. "We can't play my style, Kobe's style, [Metta World Peace's] style, Dwight's style, [Pau Gasol's] style. We have to find a way to work together. I think that's the key. Everyone has got to try to make this transition and give to the team what they can and not worry about what they're not giving." 

Does this say that we have a horrible coach. Phil or shaw,somebody that knows how to run triple post offense will know what to do. And coach should find a way to involve all players and help them work together


----------

